# 2 weeks to live



## bvs (Jul 22, 2022)

Hypothetical question:
You have two weeks left to live, assuming you will be healthy up until the day you die, what do you do?

Time with family? Party it up? Tick items off the bucket list? 

This question came up at work and sparked some interesting discussion so i thought id pose it here


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 22, 2022)

Taking my daughter to do everything she wants to do and everywhere she wants to go


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Taking my daughter to do everything she wants to do and everywhere she wants to go


Same here.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 22, 2022)

Probably load up the wife and the boy into a car. Find a fair that had all the old rides I used to go on as a kid and take my son on them. My girl has random fun places she wants to see pinned on here Google maps. So traveling and seeing all that we could together as a family is it.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Same here.


Yep.

Thirded.


----------



## Parade (Jul 22, 2022)

Is money an issue for those 2 days? Or limitless budget?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 22, 2022)

Hookers n blow 🤷‍♀️




But in all seriousness, just spend every minute I could with my family or taking videos of all the possible situations where my son might need his mama, and record videos for him to watch of me talking him through those times.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 22, 2022)

Go back to Greece and just sit with my 4 daughters and let them know how proud they make me.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 22, 2022)

No kids or wife here that I know of...So id go to a ayahuasca retreat with my childhood idol, Dorian Yates...of course after the hookers and blow


----------



## TiredandHot (Jul 22, 2022)

No wife nor kids here. I would spend time with my family and friends, as I value that more than just about anything.

Also eat a ton of pizza, burgers, fries, etc. all the crap I wish I could do now without being a fat ass.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 22, 2022)

I would make a list of everyone who had an impact on my life and spend the time letting them know that my life had been made better by having them in it.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 22, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> I would make a list of everyone who had an impact on my life and spend the time letting them know that my life had been made better by having them in it.


Same idea, I’d want to visit them. Head from town to town as an unidentifiable drifter to see whether those true crime shows and thriller novels taught me anything. Let you guys wonder if I was connected to the string of events given my indeterminable absence.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 22, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> I would make a list of everyone who had an impact on my life and spend the time letting them know that my life had been made better by having them in it.


I dont know man my response is between 2 choices, what you said above or

I would make a list of everyone that fucked me over and spend time planning their demise before going on a killing spree and feel good knowing that they went before me.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jul 22, 2022)

I'd go travel to places like Ireland, Germany and Italy where my family has come from, to tick off things from my bucket list.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2022)

Crack heroin and hookers


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jul 22, 2022)

Day 1 would be saying goodbye to my biological family.  Day 2 would be on a plane.  Day 3 to 14 would be spent preparing to die.  The only question is which countries I would be spending day 3 to 14 in.  

Slic.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 22, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Day 1 would be saying goodbye to my biological family.  Day 2 would be on a plane.  Day 3 to 14 would be spent preparing to die.  The only question is which countries I would be spending day 3 to 14 in.
> 
> Slic.


I would probably spend it in Maui because my first wife, may she RIP, LOVED our Maui honeymoon.  My current wife wouldn't like that, but it is my final days 3 through 14 and I would spend them how I wanted to!


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jul 22, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I would probably spend it in Maui because my first wife, may she RIP, LOVED our Maui honeymoon.  My current wife wouldn't like that, but it is my final days 3 through 14 and I would spend them how I wanted to!



LOL.  Def wouldn't be Maui.  There's only a couple places in the USA I could go.  After could be any number of places.

Slic.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 22, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> LOL.  Def wouldn't be Maui.  There's only a couple places in the USA I could go.  After could be any number of places.
> 
> Slic.


My reasons are more personal though.  That is the place that signified the "start" of my adult life as I currently know it, and as of now, it would seem poetic to return there at the end of my life.

Then again, ask me tomorrow, and I may say red light district in Amsterdam, lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 22, 2022)

I’d spend a week in Santorini as it’s still the most beautiful place I’ve ever visited and spend as much time with family as possible.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 22, 2022)

The bigger question to me is why aren't you guys doing that stuff now.  Every single minute that passes you will never get back...ever.  Everyone is terminal and the fact is that few get the luxury of knowing how much time they have left.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 22, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> The bigger question to me is why aren't you guys doing that stuff now.  Every single minute that passes you will never get back...ever.  Everyone is terminal and the fact is that few get the luxury of knowing how much time they have left.


Your not wrong my friend. Right now I spend so much time chasing $$$. Always trying to pay things off and prepared for a luxury future that I'm not even sure I'll get. I'm the only income in my house because my son is special needs so me and the wife decided one of use needs to be on call.  So I do agree we should be living life to the fullest. But night shift and long hours fuck a lot of that up for me. Wife and the boy go do things together which makes me happy. Weekends and vacation is all strictly for the family for sure.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Taking my daughter to do everything she wants to do and everywhere she wants to go



This
Except my Wife (No kids)


BRICKS said:


> The bigger question to me is why aren't you guys doing that stuff now.  Every single minute that passes you will never get back...ever.  Everyone is terminal and the fact is that few get the luxury of knowing how much time they have left.


Realistically because balance is necessary.

I spend lots of time with the people i care about.
But inalso work 12 hours a dayz 7 days a week.
You CAN do both.

Spending time is loveley and fantastic.
But when i do die at an early age, (Ive had a heart attack, i have significant brain damage) i wqnt my loved ones to be able to sustain the qaulity of life i provide for them....while not being around.

Does it suck to get home, at 7pm, after waking up at 4am, take my wife out for Bubble Tea?
Yeah, i wanna go the fuck to sleep.

But like you said BRICKS, life is short, gotta pack that shit in brother.


hard_gains said:


> Your not wrong my friend. Right now I spend so much time chasing $$$. Always trying to pay things off and prepared for a luxury future that I'm not even sure I'll get. I'm the only income in my house because my son is special needs so me and the wife decided one of use needs to be on call.  So I do agree we should be living life to the fullest. But night shift and long hours fuck a lot of that up for me. Wife and the boy go do things together which makes me happy. Weekends and vacation is all strictly for the family for sure.



IMHO
Providing for your family to be happy os the best choice you can make.
Even if it kills you.

As long as theyre happy with the time and joy yoi provide through your hard work, then your are an absolute winner in my books


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yep.
> 
> Thirded.


4thd


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jul 22, 2022)

I agree with spending time with family. Make those memories,  leave a legacy.
But on the last day, I might have to go punisher mode. Find those rapists and child molesters who beat the case on technicalities, and finish business. 
We can make the world better off by doing good deeds. But maybe we can leave it a little better by removing bad guys as well.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 22, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> The bigger question to me is why aren't you guys doing that stuff now.  Every single minute that passes you will never get back...ever.  Everyone is terminal and the fact is that few get the luxury of knowing how much time they have left.


Because I have a job and real life obligations that wouldn’t matter if I only had 2 weeks to live


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because I have a job and real life obligations that wouldn’t matter if I only had 2 weeks to live


Exactly. We still have to provide for our family's daily needs. Small daily memories are important, it teaches our children what being an adult should look like. Day in and day out how we treat each other and care for them will leave a lasting impact that they will look back on for decades to come. Big memories can happen on weekend trips and vacations, but the little things add up. We show our families daily that we care and love them. If we know we are going to die in 2 weeks, well we have to compress time and make as many lasting memories in that time. Plus if we are the only ones who know we are going to die and are healthy otherwise, we can can take out a huge life insurance policy and still provide after we are gone.


----------



## Yano (Jul 22, 2022)

Until I got sick I never thought about it I was always working or focusing on taking care of family but not being a part of it , if that makes sense. 

Showing up late to games with my coffee , missing cheering , missing a birthday , missing an important moment , Daddy called they wont be back for 2 more weeks ... shit like that 

Since the stroke that has all changed. An while being home all the time can get a bit ,,, stale now and then. I can enjoy every moment of my days from simply watching the sun come up , to working in my garden , playing with the kids , what ever I choose and I can appreciate it.

I've felt like this before and I learned how to just slow down and participate in being in love , being in a family , being a part of something other than myself. 

If I was told I had just two weeks , I wouldn't change a thing.


P.S.  ok one thing ,,, FUCK Cardio !!! ,,, wonder how many PR's I can set in 2 weeks ....    🤗


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 22, 2022)

I am making apologizes to everyone I ever hurt.
 Am loving my family.
I am making a video for every birthday or special occasions my children will have..
Bdays.
Weddings.
Baby’s births ect.
I am spending quality time with my wife.
I am going to accept my faith and get right with my god.
. And yes I will probably get a big bag of coke a few bottles of jack. Huge bonfire and good music. Party for one hole day.
No hallucinations l. They would put me in a bad spot. 
Then ultimately I want everyone special in my life to be there when I take my last breath..


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2022)

Talk to my son non stop


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because I have a job and real life obligations that wouldn’t matter if I only had 2 weeks to live


Well sir, at some point you will have only 2 weeks and in all likelihood you won't know it.  Think you missed my point.  But you go ahead and wait.....


----------



## ccpro (Jul 23, 2022)

Take my whole family to Greece...they all want to go there.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 23, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I'd go travel to places like Ireland, Germany and Italy where my family has come from, to tick off things from my bucket list.


If you only had 2 weeks to live I’m sure your family would be counting down the minutes. Your mom regrets that you lived after she tried pushing you off the deck.


----------



## Dex (Jul 23, 2022)

Oh, I have a list of people to take care of before I go. So I would be pretty busy.


----------



## Dex (Jul 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Hookers n blow 🤷‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't just answer with a Michael Keaton movie.


----------



## shackleford (Jul 23, 2022)

I'd probably end up spending 2 weeks wading through bureaucractic paperwork trying to get death benefits squared away. I want to know my family will be taken care of in my absence.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 23, 2022)

Dex said:


> You can't just answer with a Michael Keaton movie.


Which movie? Because I have no idea which one you're talking about 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ccpro (Jul 23, 2022)

Dex said:


> You can't just answer with a Michael Keaton movie.


I forgot there would be hookers & blow....maybe a hot shemale.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 23, 2022)

Work feverishly to finish my time machine...go back "square my 1st ex wife away"....then come back and maybe I'd do hookers and blow for two weeks.


----------



## Dex (Jul 24, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Which movie? Because I have no idea which one you're talking about 🤷‍♀️


My Life. The movie is about him dying and recording stuff to teach his unborn child.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 24, 2022)

Burn the world? Pregnant just spend time with my brother, nephew, pops and someone special


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 24, 2022)

Dex said:


> My Life. The movie is about him dying and recording stuff to teach his unborn child.


Might watch it.

But.... this movie came out when I was in kindergarten 🙈🤣


----------



## old-man (Oct 21, 2022)

I I only had two weeks to live.
Well I know I'm going to He'll. I have No kids or family.  I suppose I'd do as the Astecs did, kill as many innocent people as possible in ritual,  using their souls as comfort in the fire.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

old-man said:


> I I only had two weeks to live.
> Well I know I'm going to He'll. I have No kids or family.  I suppose I'd do as the Astecs did, kill as many innocent people as possible in ritual,  using their souls as comfort in the fire.


awww, you're so sweet


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> awww, you're so sweet


He won my heart


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 21, 2022)

old-man said:


> I I only had two weeks to live.
> Well I know I'm going to He'll. I have No kids or family.  I suppose I'd do as the Astecs did, kill as many innocent people as possible in ritual,  using their souls as comfort in the fire.


You know.....this is checks out


----------



## bruizy (Oct 21, 2022)

Go sky diving every day then on the 14th day go sky diving again but without a parachute


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

Dox everyone that ever pissed me off on the internet and blow up their homes


----------



## MrRogers (Oct 21, 2022)

Family on days 1-13. Home in Philly or Monaco
Day 14- skydiving with no parachute; id have to go out on my own terms. 

There is apparently some type of DNA analysis that can predict the length of your life within 3 months of accuracy. Not sure DNA can tell if you'll get hit by a bus though. Joe Rogan had it done and was told he had 10 yrs left (if he stays on his current lifestyle trajectory). Interesting use of predictive tech.


----------



## bruizy (Oct 21, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Family on days 1-13. Home in Philly or Monaco
> Day 14- skydiving with no parachute; id have to go out on my own terms.
> 
> There is apparently some type of DNA analysis that can predict the length of your life within 3 months of accuracy. Not sure DNA can tell if you'll get hit by a bus though. Joe Rogan had it done and was told he had 10 yrs left (if he stays on his current lifestyle trajectory). Interesting use of predictive tech.


We can both go skydiving. We should make a big deal out of removing our parachutes just before we take the final leap, give the instructors and everyone else something to remember us by


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 21, 2022)

I think I'd probably take the wife to one of those all inclusive party resorts down in some tropical country near the beach. Do a bunch of drugs, have a ton of sex with the wife, and hopefully die on a reclining beach chair near the ocean with a fruity blended cocktail in one hand and a joint in the other.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Oct 21, 2022)

old-man said:


> I I only had two weeks to live.
> Well I know I'm going to He'll. I have No kids or family.  I suppose I'd do as the Astecs did, kill as many innocent people as possible in ritual,  using their souls as comfort in the fire.



LOL.  I saw this thread a second time and thought the same.  I probably wouldn't kill innocent people but I know a lot of shitty people that deserve death.  I was thinking earlier how inconvenient it would be to have to reload every 7 kills.  Then I remembered the AK has a 40 round magazine.  It's been a fucked up last 4 days and I want my enemies in the ground.  

Slic.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 21, 2022)

2 grams of tren no ester 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Taking my daughter to do everything she wants to do and everywhere she wants to go



In seriousness, this here with all of my kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old-man (Oct 22, 2022)

Then I remembered the AK has a 40 round magazine.  


slicwilly2000 said:


> Slic.



You got to get one of those150 round drum mags. Even the china/romainia ones are good fun.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 24, 2022)

I'd drive all over suburban America shitting in as many urinals as possible.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Oct 24, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Family on days 1-13. Home in Philly or Monaco
> Day 14- skydiving with no parachute; id have to go out on my own terms.
> 
> There is apparently some type of DNA analysis that can predict the length of your life within 3 months of accuracy. Not sure DNA can tell if you'll get hit by a bus though. Joe Rogan had it done and was told he had 10 yrs left (if he stays on his current lifestyle trajectory). Interesting use of predictive tech.


I think you're mixing up famous bald guy Joe Rogan with also famous bald guy Dana White


----------



## RISE (Oct 24, 2022)

Blow my bank account on the fam and then on the last day, take a shit ton of pcp and cheque drops and hit up the local planet fitness.


----------



## Diesel59 (Oct 29, 2022)

I would train my ass off, spend time with those close to me and eat a hell of a lot of fast food.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 16, 2022)

Masterbate in various Koi pounds...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 16, 2022)

old-man said:


> I I only had two weeks to live.
> Well I know I'm going to He'll. I have No kids or family.  I suppose I'd do as the Astecs did, kill as many innocent people as possible in ritual,  using their souls as comfort in the fire.



😆​


----------



## AlphaZenCA (Nov 17, 2022)

I would definitely book a 1 week trip to Europe and travel as much as I could with my family. 
While doing so I would try to leave as many private videos for my loved ones (especially little siblings) to give them support and/or strength when going through a tough time in life.


----------

